# Piierre de la Rue an eminent menber of thee franco-flemish of Kingdom of Burgundy!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Pierre de la Rue an eminent menber of thee franco-flemish of Kingdom of Burgundy!*

At first i did not think mutch of Pierre de la Rue, to be frankly honnest, i thought he was conventional & minor actor in franco-flemish matrix , i was wrong, perhaps the naxos offering and even Brabant Ensemble offering did not, exite my brain cells, not that is was ain't well put out , created or made, nope .. but the flavor was drab a bit..This until i stumble on Capella Pratensis excellent cd, they convinced me to investigate this gentelman further on,, so boom.. i stumblle on a new Beauty Farm ensemble o :* De la Rue,* woaw i saiid to myself and a double cd in march,, so i coulld not resited and order it..

Now ii hhave a reqqquest an inquiries for Beauty Far,,,, can yours futur focus be Pierre de Manchicourt, im dyingto heard this friom you talented singers & saviors of polyphony of franco-flemish masters!!??
Danke u oh mighty menber of *Beauty Farm*, im a loyal fan of your ensemble..

But to remain in the subject of Pierre de la Rue, Bo Holten sur pppull off an excellent requieem of hiiss work in the 80'' whit several magnificent motets of Giaches de Wert.

So this put great pierre de Rue among best of art-school of music of renaissance Burgundy kingdom, among the Manchicourt, Gombert,De Wert, Crecquillon(even if from Bethume France he was Flemish a fine one ,for sur a sound painter,that Palestrina of Monteverdi would Herald so mutch from what i reard.

But to ennnd up this post propper , state of the art,, im dying to received my Pierre de llla Ruue double cds album full of luxury missa ,,, they said it would be available in March but did not put the exact date, unless it''s the first of March hmm hmm.

So good night art lover, mussicologistt ardent,, simplle ddude whit taste, ect


----------

